# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Izet Haxhia: Ministri i Jashtëm Serb Ivanovic financoi PD-në në 1992

## iliria e para

*Në një reagim në adresën e tij në Facebook , ish truproja i Berishës , njeriu më afër Partisë Demokratike deri në vitin 1998, ish student i mjekësisë Izet Haxhija i inspiruar nga një shkrim i gaxetarit Bedri Islami pohon se Ministri i Jashtëm Serb i ish Jugosllavisë ka financuar PD-në në vitin 1992. Kjo dëshmi e zotit Haxhia përforcon akuzat që i janë bërë Berishës si i infiltruar i Sërbeve në Shqipëri. Haxhia thotë që Berisha e ka quajtur edhe ish liderin e kosovarëve Rugova një maniak seksual*



Mora shkas nga një shkrim brilant i gazetarit Bedri İslami, për të thënë disa gjëra që përforcojnë vërtetsinë e këtij shkrimi tek gazeta Dita.

Ka qënë qershori i vitit 92, pas vizitës së berishës në USA u kthyem për të marrë pjesë në forumin Crans Montana në Zvicer.

Vizita e Berishes në USA u organizua dhe u përgatit nga shefi i cia-s për Balkanin Juglindor Dejvid Philips.Ky person njihet për lidhje te fuqishme me lobin serb në amerikë bashkë me zevendes sekretarin e departmentit të jashtëm Lorenc İgellberger i cili kishte intersa ekonomike ne Serbi me firmen Zastava. Zonjes Berisha ju dhurua nje çek prej 10mije dollaresh nga ana e zotit Philips.Kur u vendosëm në hotel në Crans Montana tek suita e Berishes erdhi një përson që nuk e njihja e që Berisha nuk e prezantoi.Ka qendruar për rreth tre orë në suiten e Berishes. Në këtë takim ka qënë vetëm Berisha dhe gruaja e tij.Te nesërmen në sallën ku mbahej forumi mori fjalën edhe përsoni që në darkë kishte darkuar me Berishen në suiten e tij për rreth tre orë Nga prezantimi që ju bë nga moderatori forumit Carteron mësova se ishte ministri i jashtem Serb i Jugosllavise së mbetur.Mbiemri me sa me kujohet İvanoviç.Personi që përmend Bedriu me origjine nga mali i zi e shtetsas amerikan ka qene sponsor i PD.

Pamjet e tij i keni ne tibunen e mitingut te fitores se 22 marsit..Por interesant eshte fakti se p.d vertet u krijua ne shtepine Gramoz Pashkos por drejtuesit e ardhshem qe do merrnin postet drejtuese ne pd dolen nga shtepia e profesor Bujar Hoxhes, një shqiptar me origjine nga kosova, rezident i sigurimit te shtetit e sherbimit sekret serb.Ky njeri kishte një pushtet të fuqishem tek Berisha..nga ky person u futen ne pd.klanet e Dibres me Gazideden e Zhulalin qe ishin te lidhura e sherbimin sekret maqedonas.Leka Toto , Tomorr Dosti dhe Xhahit Xhaferi, të persekutuar por te lidhur e sigurimin e shtetit nga ana e Vaske Afezollit, një oficer i sigurimit të shtetit që ishte kunati i Bujar Hoxhes. Në shtëpine e Bujar Hoxhës doli grupi i Tritan Shehut.

Në këtë shtëpi Berisha takohej edhe me eksponte te sigurimit.Një nga këta persona ka qënë edhe shefi i kunderzbulimit me jashte të sigurimit me origjine nga Dibra e me emrin Nurullah Zebi.Sic duket ky person dinte shumë për lidhjet e Berishës gjatë specializimit në Francë.Kur mendoj dhe lidh faktet them qe edhe 97 ka qene nje skenar i pergatitur nga qarqet antishqiptare qe synonin coptimin e Shqiprise.

Edhe vrasja në vlore e Artur Rrustemit që i dha revoltës një kah tjetër të dhunshëm eshte bërë nga njerzit e shikut nga një ndertese bosh.I ra per hise Artur Rrustemit por mund të ishte vrarë kushdo.Perveç dërgimit të karburanteve makines së luftës së Milosheviçit është bërë edhe dërgimi i armëve serbëve te Bosnjes , kamufluar si trafik i armeve relike ne drejtim te Norvegjise, por në të vërtetë shkonin armë për serbët e Bosnjes.Ndermjetes ne te gjithe kete tafik ka qene gjenerali Boban, qe ka takuar disa here Berishen tek vila 4.Ne arshiven e Berishes ka edhe te dhena per Rugoven per te cilin Berisha thoshte qe eshte nje manjak sexi.

Dhe miqsinë e ngushtë të Rugovës me Hajdarin, pas ftohjes me Berishen, ky i fundit e cilsonte si nje miqesi per motive te dobeta pasi Azemi i gjente femra Rugoves e ia çonte tek vila 31..


Lexo më shumë në: http://www.gazetaexpress.com/lajme/i...aign=copyright

----------


## DYDRINAS

Per t'u ndjere keq kur mendon se çfare personash i kane ndejt prane Berishes! Njerez pa din e pa iman, qe nuk njohin asnje lloj dinjiteti e qe s'kane asnje % personalitet.

Çfare nuk eshte ne gjendje tash te thote Haxhia, sepse ai sponsorizohet fuqishem nga klanet e njohura te LPK-se, qe gjithmone kane qene ne sherbim te PPSH, Sigurimit dhe sot te PS.

Njerez te rendomte qe vetem i rendojne dheut!

Pikat e references i paska nga marre nga "prokuror" Bedri Islami! Papagalli enverist i aleances PPSH-LPK!

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

> Per t'u ndjere keq kur mendon se çfare personash i kane ndejt prane Berishes! Njerez pa din e pa iman, qe nuk njohin asnje lloj dinjiteti e qe s'kane asnje % personalitet.
> 
> Çfare nuk eshte ne gjendje tash te thote Haxhia, sepse ai sponsorizohet fuqishem nga klanet e njohura te LPK-se, qe gjithmone kane qene ne sherbim te PPSH, Sigurimit dhe sot te PS.
> 
> Njerez te rendomte qe vetem i rendojne dheut!
> 
> Pikat e references i paska nga marre nga "prokuror" Bedri Islami! Papagalli enverist i aleances PPSH-LPK!


Artikull eshte ky???

A ka sens te sjellim ketu titujt qe publikon Dita, Tema, Gazeta 55 e ndonje tjeter?!

Nese Izet Haxhia do kishte pak integritet do vinte ne Shqiperi te perballej me akuzat qe ka me drejtesin per komplot ne vrasje!

Nese nuk do kishte besim tek organet e drejtesise mund t'i drejtohej Strasburgut!

Po fatkeqesisht per te edhe Strasburgu njesoj si drejtesia jone e njeh per kriminel.

Dhe ne momentin kur Izeti s'ka asnje mbeshtetje dhe te ardhurat i jane shteruar vete-prostituhohet prane ketyre pahçavurat te perditshme te shtypit shqiptar!

Ketu pastaj kemi te bejme me nje situate Win-Win.

Edhe Izeti ka mundesi te blej ndoje kemishe te hekurosur, por edhe Mira Garuzhde Kazani, mbledh para qe te korrigjoj difektin e shemtuar te ekspozimit te mishrave gojore te nofulles se siperme!

----------


## Darius

Izet Haxhia, figura me e urryer nga te gjitha ata qe dynden Tiranen mbas demokracise. Nje qenie arrogante e injorante, kafshe ne sjellje dhe ne mentalitet, njeriu me i neveritshem qe kam njohur. E pabesueshme, tipa te tille akoma pluskojne madje dalin dhe neper media e bejne deklarata publike.

----------


## par

> Izet Haxhia, figura me e urryer nga te gjitha ata qe dynden Tiranen mbas demokracise. Nje qenie arrogante e injorante, kafshe ne sjellje dhe ne mentalitet, njeriu me i neveritshem qe kam njohur. E pabesueshme, tipa te tille akoma pluskojne madje dalin dhe neper media e bejne deklarata publike.


ndaj te njejtin mendim

----------


## par

Turpi i përbashkët i Blendi Fevziut dhe Hashim Thaçit në emisionin e sotëm “Opinion” me titull anti-NATO dhe pro-Millosheviç

 Titulli i emisionit të sotëm “Opinion” të Fevziut në Tv Klan, ku i ftuari i vetëm është zëvendëskryeministri dhe Ministri i Punëve të Jashtme të Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi është “Kosova 16 vjet pas bombardimeve”. A thua se fushata ushtarake ajrore e NATO-s u bë kundër Kosovës dhe jo kundër Serbisë, përkatësisht Jugosllavisë, siç quhej në atë kohë ende shteti i mbetur nga shpërbërja e federatës jugosllave. Në shënjestër të fushatës ajrore të NATO-s kanë qenë objektivat apo caqet serbe dhe goditjet më së shumti u bënë në territorin e Serbisë, jo në Kosovë. Titulli është shumë problematik dhe nuk është një lapsus i Fevziut. Titulli që i ka vendosur Fevziu emisionit është pjesë e një fushate djallëzore për të tjetërsuar të vërtetat historike. Ky titull është në logjikën e propagandës serbe që të nesërmen e nisjes së bombardimeve, me synim për të fshehur të vërtetën e spastrimit etnik të Kosovës të ndërmarrë nga serbët ndaj banorëve të saj autoktonë shqiptarë. Blendi Fevziu dhe Hashim Thaçi e dinë se qëndrimi zyrtar i Serbisë ishte se shqiptarët e Kosovës u larguan masivisht për shkak të bombardimeve të NATO-s, jo për shkak të veprimeve të Ushtrisë, Policisë Serbe dhe të paramilitarëve të Serbisë. 
 Titulli më i saktë i emisionit do të ishte “Kosova 16 vjet pas nisjes së bombardimeve për çlirimin e saj”. Por Fevziu nuk mund ta vendoste këtë titull se ai është stërnipi i Esat Toptanit dhe vazhdon traditën familjare serbofile, të cilën e ka ndjekur edhe gjyshi i tij. Është një turp i madh për Hashim Thaçin që pranon të marrë pjesë në një emision me këtë titull. Nuk mund të mos bëhet pyetja se përse Hashim Thaçi pranon të marrë pjesë në një emision televiziv me këtë titull, që fajëson NATO-n për spastrimin etnik të Kosovë?
 Disa gjëra nuk mund të mbulohen me fjalë. I tillë është dhe qëndrimi i sotëm i përbashkët i Fevziut dhe Thaçit në emision. Ky është një qëndrim praktikisht i llojit të atyre njerëzve që në gjuhën e inteligjencës (shërbimeve të fshehta) quhen agjentë influencues, pra që përdoren për të influencuar në vendet e tyre, në interes të vendit të cilit i shërbejnë si agjentë. Serbia nuk kërkon nga agjentët e saj influentë shqiptarë në Kosovë dhe Shqipëri që të thonë “Spastrimin etnik të shqiptarëve të Kosovës e shkaktuan bombardimet e NATO-s”. Serbia kërkon që kjo gjë të thuhet tërthorazi me tituj të tillë emisionesh, ku i ftuar i vetëm është “çlirimtari” i Kosovës Hashim Thaçi. 
 Unë besoj se askush në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë nuk e mohon që Serbia ka agjentë të llojit influentë në Shqipëri dhe në Kosovë. Dhe nëse ka ndonjë rast kur këta agjentë influentë vetëzbulohen me sjelljen e tyre, ky është rasti i Fevziut dhe Thacit në emisionin e sotëm “Opinion” në Tv Klan. Nëse çka thashë më lart unë shpërfillet si teori konspiracioni (ja një tjetër teori konspiracioni e Kastriot Myftarajt), atëherë çka të bëjmë me faktet e përmendura më lart? Se faktet e mësipërme nuk i kam shpikur unë dhe ekzistenca e fakteve është një gjë shumë shqetësuese. Dihet se është qëndrimi normal i agjentëve influentë në nivele të larta mediale dhe shtetërore që të heshtin kur denoncohet loja e tyre e fshehtë. Nëse Thaçit i ka ngritur një kurth në emision Fevziu dhe ai nuk e ka “kuptuar”, atëherë duhet të ketë një reagim zyrtar nga Thaçi për këtë gjë./Kastriot Myfta

----------


## Sayan2003

A mund t'mthot kush se ca paska perfitu Serbia  nga Berisha gjat gjith ksaj kohe?

----------


## iliria e para

> A mund t'mthot kush se ca paska perfitu Serbia  nga Berisha gjat gjith ksaj kohe?


Psh. i ka furnizuar me karburante dhe materjale te tjera kure Serbia bente lufte dhe ishte nen embargon  e OKB.

----------

